# Bloody Bride and Groom



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

http://www.thehorrordome.com/HDSHOPPINGPROPS/HDSHOPPINGARMSANDLEGS.htm

They have a torso, but it is kind of expensive to adapt to be worn.


----------

